# gewöhnt sein



## thosecars82

Ich habe irgendwo den nächsten Satz gesehen:
"Sie entwickelte jedoch noch nicht den Schaum, den wir heute gewohnt sind."

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist er falsch. Habe ich Recht?

Trotzdem ist mir der folgende Ersatz eingefallen:

Sie entwickelte jedoch noch nicht den Schaum, an dem wir heute gewohnt sind. Klingt es besser?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kunvla

thosecars82 said:


> "Sie entwickelte jedoch noch nicht den Schaum, den wir heute gewohnt sind."
> 
> Sie entwickelte jedoch noch nicht den Schaum, an dem wir heute gewohnt sind.


Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> Saludos,


Aber ich verstehe nicht warum. Jedes Wörterbuch, im ich nachschläge, sehe ich Beispiele nur mit der Struktur "an etw.Akk. nicht *gewöhnt* *sein".* Zum Beispiel habe ich das in leo.org gesehen. Könnt ihr bitte mir irgendein onlines Wörterbuch vorschlagen, im ich sehen kann, die Struktur von Kunvla genennt?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## kunvla

Harías bien en consultar el Duden, que viene a equivaler al DRAE.

También el DWDS, el Pons y el Langenscheidt.

Saludos,


----------



## thosecars82

kunvla said:


> Harías bien en consultar el Duden, que viene a equivaler al DRAE.
> 
> También el DWDS, el Pons y el Langenscheidt.
> 
> Saludos,


Korrektur: "....consultar Duden...."

Du hast Recht. Ich habe gewöhnt(gewöhnen) mit gewohnt(wohnen) verwechselt. 

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/gewohnt
schwere Arbeit *gewohnt* *sein*

http://de.langenscheidt.com/deutsch-englisch/gewoehnt
an etwas (Akk) gewöhnt sein (Diese Struktur habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden.


Sowieso gefällt mir Duden nicht so viel wie andere Wörterbücher wie diejenigen, die du schon genennt hast, da Duden nicht die Strukturen nennt. Er nennt nur Beispiele. Und daraus muss man die syntaktische Struktur schließen, oder?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## kunvla

> Korrektur: "....consultar Duden...."


En cuanto a la corección, no la puedo aceptar del todo porque se le suele decir al DUE, por ejemplo, "el Moliner", como en estos artículos:


> Y este alcance, en “el Moliner”, estaba en función del propósito renovador de la obra, que era, en palabras de su autora, hacer del diccionario una “herramienta total” del léxico, poniendo a disposición del usuario no solo la definición de cada uno de los sentidos de la palabra -lo que ofrecen todos los diccionarios en general-, sino información sobre sus construcciones con preposición y sobre sus complementos habituales, ejemplos abundantes, notas sobre uso, listas de sinónimos y palabras afines, y hasta la mayor o menor frecuencia de empleo de la voz o de la acepción en cuestión. Es decir, servía al lector tanto la posibilidad de comprender como la de expresarse.
> http://www.elcultural.com/revista/especial/Centenario-de-Maria-Moliner/3083





> Conozco a muchas personas, profesionales de ámbitos muy variados, que tienen en su biblioteca el _Diccionario de uso del español_. Entre ellos hay periodistas, lingüistas, escritores, traductores y estudiantes, y muchos afirman que lo consultan con frecuencia. He oído llamar a este diccionario «el Moliner»; con más frecuencia «el _María Moliner_» —aunque nunca he oído hablar, por ejemplo, de «el _Julio Casares_», sino más bien de «el _Casares_»—.
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/mmoliner/fuentes.htm


En cuanto a


> an etwas (Akk) gewöhnt sein (Diese Struktur habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden


pues "gewöhnt" es participio del verbo "gewöhnen, sich gewöhnen", pero el Duden recoge también su participio "gewöhnt".


> Sowieso gefällt mir Duden nicht so viel wie andere Wörterbücher wie diejenigen, die du schon gen*a*nnt hast, da Duden nicht die Strukturen nennt. Er nennt nur Beispiele. Und daraus muss man auf die syntaktische Struktur schließen, oder?


Muss man nicht, aber das kann man schon, denn aus dem Beispiel "bin schwere Arbeit gewohnt" kann man darauf schließen, dass "schwere Arbeit" ein Akkusativ ist, oder mit anderen Worten, das Adjektiv "gewohnt" regiert den Akkusativ.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

thosecars82 said:


> Korrektur: "....consultar Duden...."


¡Hola!
Diese Korrektur ist falsch. Es heißt nicht "Ich konsultiere Duden" sondern "Ich konsultiere *den* Duden". Ohne Artikel handelt es sich um Konrad Duden, die Person, mit Artikel um das Nachschlagewerk "der Duden".

Un saludo

Edit: Hallo Kunvla, hatte Deinen Beitrag noch gar nicht gesehen, da ich beim Schreiben unterbrochen worden war.


----------



## thosecars82

Ich konsultiere Konrad Duden sagt man anders auf Spanisch. Man sagt: "Consulto a Konrad Duden". Man kann nicht den Buchstabe "a" weglassen.

Was "Duden" angeht, würde ich etwas anders sagen:
Consulto en Duden.

Man kann sowohl "consultar algo {a/con} una persona" als auch "consultar algo en {un diccionrio/el Duden}"  sagen. Aber man kann nicht "consultar a un diccionario" sagen.

Was "el Duden" gegen "Duden" angeht, würde ich sagen, dass es hängt davon ab, wie man an dem Wörterbuch Duden denkt. Der Duden ist nicht nur ein Wörterbuch sondern auch die Webseite Duden.de, die online steht. Deswegen, sollte man fragen: Man denkt darüber, als ob es ein Wörterbuch wäre? Man denkt darüber, als ob es eine Webseite wäre?

In diesem Fall hatte ich nur die Website "duden.de" im Kopf, als ich den Satz geschrieben habe. Auf Spanisch benutzt man normalerweise keinen Artikel, um sich auf irgendeine Webseite zu beziehen. Zum Beispiel: Man sagt "Tengo que buscar en Google / Google.de". Man sagt jedoch nicht: "Tengo que buscar en el Google/Google.de."

In dem Fall, dass man als ein Wörterbuch darüber denkt, habt ihr aber Recht.


----------



## osa_menor

Mein alter deutscher Kopf denkt bei Duden "Wörterbuch". Es ist das Wörterbuch, das mich mein Leben lang begleitet hat. Als ich zur Schule ging, hatte jeder Schüler einen Duden, oft sogar in der Schultasche. Zu dieser Zeit war an Computer und Webseiten noch lange nicht zu denken.
Bei Web-Seiten lasse ich auch den Artikel weg.
Ich suche bei Google oder Wikipedia, schaue bei Leo oder Pons nach, aber ich konsultiere *den* *Duden*.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Gewöhnt *__*und gewohnt ist nicht dasselbe. Gewöhnt kommt von Gewöhnung, gewohnt hat mit Gewohnheit zu tun. Wer sich an etwas gewöhnt, der macht sich mit etwas vertraut, findet sich mit etwas ab, gewinnt es womöglich sogar lieb. Wer etwas gewohnt ist, der kennt etwas, hat Übung und Erfahrung darin, was aber noch lange nicht heißen muss, dass er es deswegen auch schätzt. Gewöhnt wird immer mit der Präposition "an" gebraucht, gewohnt hingegen nicht. *_


----------



## bearded

thosecars82 said:


> Ich habe gewöhnt(gewöhnen) mit gewohnt(wohnen) verwechselt.


Gewohnt (Adjektiv) hat mit dem Verb 'wohnen' nichts zu tun.


----------



## osa_menor

Tonerl said:


> Gewöhnt und gewohnt ist nicht dasselbe. [..]





bearded man said:


> Gewohnt (Adjektiv) hat mit dem Verb 'wohnen' nichts zu tun.



Stimmt!
"Ich_ *habe* irgendwo _gewohnt." (Partizip von wohnen),

"Ich *bin*_ irgendetwas _gewohnt_._" (Adjektiv, _durch Gewohnheit üblich geworden_ (s. Duden), mit Akkusativ),

"Ich *bin*_ irgendetwas _gewöhnt_. _(Partizip von gewöhnen, mit Akkusativ)

haben vollkommen unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.

Edit: Tonerl hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es 
"Ich *bin*_ *an* irgendetwas _gewöhnt_." _(Partizip von gewöhnen, mit Akkusativ) heißen sollte.

Die Variante ohne _*an*_ ist im mitteldeutschen Sprachraum allerdings sehr populär, wenn auch umgangssprachlich.
Sie hat es sogar in das *Dictionary *von Wordreference geschafft. Eintrag 


> ich bin Kummer gewöhnt! umg I always have to put up with this sort of thing, I’m used to it


----------

